# Largemouth Bass



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Just wanted to share another guys work. Great Bear Taxidermy.

Before:
[siteimg]4651[/siteimg]
After:
[siteimg]4733[/siteimg]


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That is fantastic...Great mount! Love those bass!


----------

